# Class Action Suit



## Tony Kreg (Apr 27, 2012)

It is obvious to me that every Keystone Outback from 2012 onward with brown front cap has paint fading and some cracking. I have a 2012 outback 279RB with both problems and contacted customer service to no avail.
Why is it that keystone is allowed to get away with producing a defective product has anybody had keystone correct this defect when the unit is out of warranty?
It seems to me that a class action law suit is needed in this case does anyone know if a class action law suit has been undertaken?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tony Kreg said:


> It is obvious to me that every Keystone Outback from 2012 onward with brown front cap has paint fading and some cracking. I have a 2012 outback 279RB with both problems and contacted customer service to no avail.
> Why is it that keystone is allowed to get away with producing a defective product has anybody had keystone correct this defect when the unit is out of warranty?
> It seems to me that a class action law suit is needed in this case does anyone know if a class action law suit has been undertaken?


 I have mentioned this before here. Tell Keystone you plan to pursue things further and your lawyer will be in contact with them. They may change there tune. I seen the worst one i've ever seen yesterday when i was hauling my trailor home.The whole front cap right to the4 bottom was a discusting mess. Mine is soon to go in for paint. I phoned the dealer to see if my decal package for the cap had arrived yet. Of course he would get back to me but hasn\t yet.They were ordered about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jtwilson (Dec 10, 2014)

Just take your rv in and have it repainted....it will save you the heartache of trying to get Keystone to do something. (which will probably fail) I did and have moved on....


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Same can be said for the 250RS with the rear slide and the plastic cracking/shattering because of a terrible install using glue instead of screws to hold it up. Tons of posts with owners all having the same problem


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Our unit has been scheduled for a front cap re-paint on Nov. 2 nd. Complete job including decals covered by Keystone. A royal pain but finally getting done.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Tourdfox said:


> Our unit has been scheduled for a front cap re-paint on Nov. 2 nd. Complete job including decals covered by Keystone. A royal pain but finally getting done.


Did you end up contacting Keystone direct or going through your selling dealer? I have been back and forth with Keystone for the past 5 months and have finally decided to pay to have it repainted in the spring. The aggravation of dealing with Keystone finally got to me. I wonder if that is their plan; continue attempting to break down the customer until they give up?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Our unit has been scheduled for a front cap re-paint on Nov. 2 nd. Complete job including decals covered by Keystone. A royal pain but finally getting done.


Did you end up contacting Keystone direct or going through your selling dealer? I have been back and forth with Keystone for the past 5 months and have finally decided to pay to have it repainted in the spring. The aggravation of dealing with Keystone finally got to me. I wonder if that is their plan; continue attempting to break down the customer until they give up?
[/quote]

I talked to Keystone direct. Then to the non purchasing dealer close to home as i bought out of province. This should have been done last yr allready. My fault as the unit has been away out of province the last 2 summers. Last contact i had with Keystone was May of this yr. Told them my situation and they said get it done at your convenience. Now that the unit is back home i got the ball rolling. To pay out of pocket to get this done would have been over 2 G's. Allthough it is time consuming don't give up the fight. Be persistant is my advise.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

ob277rl said:


> Tourdfox I ended up painting our front cap myself. I am not quite finished with it yet but I feel I have things under control for now.


Looking good.Is that just the first coat ?? Do you plan on putting decals back. I'm looking forward to mine being done. I will post when complete early next month.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Goes in for paint job tomorrow finally. Should have back by Wednesday with an Update


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Picked up my Rv last night. Paint job is complete. Was dusk when i picked it up so hard to tell what kind of job they did. I just now before dark had a closer look at the paint job. Found a couple runs in inconspicuous spots so not a big deal. Now if it had been my car they would be fixing it. That being said the job is ok seeings it didn't cost me a cent. Definately better than it was. Keystone stepped up and after my warranty had expired don't forget. In another post somewhere here. The trim they removed around the front cap is popping off in spots so tomorrow i will fix that and re caulk before that creates a whole new problem. All in all i'm happy believe it or not. I just thanks the gods this is finally over. Well just about. Still waiting for the decal package. But the paint can cure til spring then i'll deal with that. Amen


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

3 1/2 months since my repaint was done. Got a call yesterday that the front cap decals had arrived. How timely. They were ordered last summer. Must have been on the slow boat from China. They asked me when i would like to book it in. said that's ok i'll just pick up the decals. Hauling the unit out of town again to get warranty stuff done would be one more trip to many. All the issues we had i will say they did take care of us. But what a long drawn out process. Now that warranty is long gone we can get things fixed local that come up. We have no Keystone dealer here.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Had mine sanded, primed, three coats white, and two coats clear-coat. Looks better than new, and it is cooler in the bedroom.


----------

